# Phrag ritcherii x schlimii



## Guarceñosis (Sep 13, 2019)

Small yet beautiful flower. Compact plant, esasy to grow.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 13, 2019)

Lovely. First bloom?


----------



## Guarceñosis (Sep 13, 2019)

Linus_Cello said:


> Lovely. First bloom?


Nop, I posted the first bloom like 2 years ago.


----------



## abax (Sep 13, 2019)

...and it's still beautiful. I remember this bloom quite well.


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 14, 2019)

Nice one. Looks similar to Alejandro Teson.


----------



## Ray (Sep 14, 2019)

I'm not a fan of pinks, but that's really nice!


----------



## ORG (Sep 15, 2019)

Here a bigger plant of Phragmipedium Wössen, cultivated by Franz Glanz from Unterwössen.


----------



## ORG (Sep 15, 2019)

And here the whole plant of
Phragmipedium Wössen 'Franz' SM(K)DOG - BM/DOG 2015 - SM/DOG and GM(K)DOG 2016 - 01
schlimii X richteri


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 15, 2019)

Beautifully grown!


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 15, 2019)

This is my Phrag. Wossen. I have a cross between this plant and my longifolium fma album in progress.


----------



## Guarceñosis (Sep 30, 2019)

ThienNgo Le said:


> This is my Phrag. Wossen. I have a cross between this plant and my longifolium fma album in progress.
> View attachment 16557


Let us know the result of the hybrid.


----------



## abax (Sep 30, 2019)

ORG what a magnificent specimen plant!

Thien, that's lovely and almost white. I love it. By the way,
where do you disappear to when not on ST? I've been trying
to connect with you for a while now.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 1, 2019)

Perfection!
David


----------



## Silverwhisp (Oct 1, 2019)

ORG said:


> Here a bigger plant of Phragmipedium Wössen, cultivated by Franz Glanz from Unterwössen.


From the photo on the left, it looks like it may be planted in NZ moss. Is that correct?


----------



## richgarrison (Oct 1, 2019)

silverwhisp ... if you zoom in that looks like a corkish colored name tag...


----------



## Silverwhisp (Oct 1, 2019)

richgarrison said:


> silverwhisp ... if you zoom in that looks like a corkish colored name tag...


Ahh, good catch! Thanks.


----------



## ORG (Oct 2, 2019)

abax said:


> ORG what a magnificent specimen plant!
> 
> Thien, that's lovely and almost white. I love it. By the way,
> where do you disappear to when not on ST? I've been trying
> to connect with you for a while now.


I had not so much time and worked About the genus Phalaenopsis and others. But you can try to contact me directly or by Facebook.


----------



## blondie (Oct 5, 2019)

Very nice bloom have a spike forming on one of my plants


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Oct 6, 2019)

abax said:


> ORG what a magnificent specimen plant!
> 
> Thien, that's lovely and almost white. I love it. By the way,
> where do you disappear to when not on ST? I've been trying
> to connect with you for a while now.


Hi Abax,
I don't check slippertalk much. I am just too busy with work. I still remember that you want a division of Phrag. Ice Princess but I have not had a chance to divide my plant yet. I will have a few days off next week so I may divide it for you sometime next weekend then. 
Best,
ThienNgo Le


----------



## NYEric (Oct 7, 2019)

Nice, thanks for sharing. I haven't had mush luck with Phrag. Wossen or Carol Kanzer, yet.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2019)

Angela. Woodstream new catalog has Ice Princess for sale.


----------

